# I Found A Paddle On Lower Clear Creek



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

Drop me a line to describe and claim.


----------



## Raleigh (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey what is your number.....my buddy lost a paddle three or four days ago. Thanks


----------



## alexhenes (Oct 14, 2003)

The paddle has been claimed by it's owner


----------

